# What would you do?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Im pulling this directly from another forum but im curious what you would do...

"This afternoon while talking to my uncle, a young friend of the family(20 yrs old) overheard that I was going out hunting that night and showed some interest. I asked him if he would like to go and he jumped at the opportunity. We got out to our first location at about 6:00pm and began calling. Approximately 15 minutes later I heard the strike of a cigarette lighter, I looked over in his direction and he's lighting a cigarette. A split second later I realize it's not just a cigarette as I am down wind. I shut the caller off and got up, he said "where you going?" I said "home". It was a quiet ride back to the house to say the least.

Now, before we get started on whether or not certain herbal remedies "should" or "should not" be legal, that is niether here nor there. I do feel a little remorseful because I have known this kid since he was born and doesn't know that I do NOT smoke. But it does concern me that he thinks firearms and being impaired go hand in hand.

How would you have handled this?"

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1718888#Post1718888

theres the direct link to it if you want to see for yourself...

Me i better not say exactly what i would do but they would for sure be walking home alone...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Tell him that he is stupid, take away his ammo and his joint and leave him there until I am done I reckon. I tend to not associate with such losers, prevention is certainly the key in avoiding such situations.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd smack him in the back of the head and tell him thanks for letting every coyote within a mile of here know that we're out here by lighting up a doob. What he does on his own time and in his own place is his business, but in the field in my company is another matter.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

This would have been what is called a teaching moment. Walking away without a calm explanation was dumb.

He should have calmly explained his code of ethics, gun safety, rules, and why the boys conduct was unexceptable. Then taken him home.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Trade him a bag of doritos and box of twinkies for his firearm and go home.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Trade him a bag of doritos and box of twinkies for his firearm and go home.


 :mrgreen:

That reply's going in the UWN trophy case.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We have a trophy case???!!!

Great idea Goob! You guys should make a thread dedicated to awesome comments.

As far as Doobies are concerned, they are best heard on the radio and not smelled in the field (especially while hunting coyotes, way to give your location away DB!)


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

I think he missed an opportunity to teach the kid a thing or to about gun safety and respect for others. Oh well.

"There'll be plenty of time for smokin' doobies when you're living in a van down by the river!!"


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I think you missed an opportunity to discuss much. I think that was clearly a cry for help. 
An arrow will travel straight unless deflected.


----------

